# Big day lionfish hunting...video



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Found some big numbers on Saturday. The vis was excellent, water temps excellent, dive buddies excellent, and all around excellent day....

Don't forget to bump up to 1080p for best viewing...enjoy.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work. What area are your coops located?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

boggs187 said:


> Nice work. What area are your coops located?


Out of respect for the boat captain, it is not my place to comment on locations...I'm sure you understand.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good job .. Outstanding


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Out of respect for the boat captain, it is not my place to comment on locations...I'm sure you understand.


10-4. I wasnt asking for coordinates or anything. I was just curious because I am sure my coops are holding lion fish too.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

boggs187 said:


> 10-4. I wasnt asking for coordinates or anything. I was just curious because I am sure my coops are holding lion fish too.


No worries. I proposed this on the Offshore Q&A forum 31May2016:

"I’m curious if fishermen would see lionfish removal as a viable service to clean up their private reefs? The idea would be, take the diver(s) on the fisherman’s boat to the spot (don’t want the numbers, won’t steal the numbers, the captain could maintain control of phone or other electronics) drops the diver(s) in for the job…all the diver asks in return is to keep the lionfish. Video could even be provided so the fisherman could see the condition of their reef, the target fish it is holding, and the lionfish cleanup.
Is this worth a look? Ideas? What would make this a more attractive arrangement?"

If you are interested in having me checkout your spots for you, I would be happy to...I will even provide the video of the removal. When the lionfish pile up, they will kill your spots. 

Troy Boudreaux
CajunSpearit LLC
850-449-6865


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

So no charge to take you to clean my spots?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> No worries. I proposed this on the Offshore Q&A forum 31May2016:
> 
> "I’m curious if fishermen would see lionfish removal as a viable service to clean up their private reefs? The idea would be, take the diver(s) on the fisherman’s boat to the spot (don’t want the numbers, won’t steal the numbers, the captain could maintain control of phone or other electronics) drops the diver(s) in for the job…all the diver asks in return is to keep the lionfish. Video could even be provided so the fisherman could see the condition of their reef, the target fish it is holding, and the lionfish cleanup.
> Is this worth a look? Ideas? What would make this a more attractive arrangement?"
> ...



Sounds like a good concept. I usually drop my gopro down to take a look at the coops condition. Kind of hard to see lion fish on it though with the camera moving around.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

gator75 said:


> So no charge to take you to clean my spots?


Nope...I keep the lionfish, that's all. My reasoning is, I get a free ride, get to dive, you get to see the condition of your spots and cleaned of lionfish. 

If this becomes a viable business, I would consider charging in the future, but for now I'm just testing the waters...pun intended.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that's a pile of lion fish


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

boggs187 said:


> 10-4. I wasnt asking for coordinates or anything. I was just curious because I am sure my coops are holding lion fish too.


Yes your coops are holding lion fish. All coops in this area hold them and lots of them!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a full time.


----------



## ZW47 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

